# Ratten beim Nachtangeln



## Kenges (15. April 2007)

Hi, wie haltet ihr beim Nachtangeln die Ratten von eurem Platz fern?
Sobald es etwas düsterer wird und gerade die beste Aalzeit beginnt tauchen bei mir regelmässig Ratten am Angelplatz auf. Was kann man dagegen tun?


----------



## Fabio (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Deine Katze zum Angeln mitnehmen


----------



## deger (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

haben wir auch immer. keine Lebensmittel rumliegen lassen, keine fischreste etc.
All das lockt die Biester nur an...


----------



## interloper (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Viel macen kannste da nicht. Du musst ihnen zeigen das von die Gefahr ausgeht dann hält es sich in grenzen


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

*LUFTGEWEHR!*

Mich hat mal so´n Mistvieh gebissen, als ich in meine Angeltasche griff. Das erste, was ich zu fassen bekam, war die verdammte Ratte! Der nächste Arzt war meiner...


----------



## Justhon (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Ich würd auch sagen dass man dagegen nicht viel machen kann, aber mich stören sie auch nich allzu groß. Die nerven zwar manchmal was, aber den Fangerfolg werden sie wohl nicht beeinträchtigen.
Eben keine Fischreste oder Essen rumliegen lassen, und wenn sie kommen verscheuch sie einfach#t


Meinst du in deiner Frage nur Ratten, oder auch Wasserratten?
​


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> *LUFTGEWEHR!*
> ...


 
lieber mal nicht ... neues Waffengesetz ...


----------



## Brassenwürger (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Futterschleuder und 30 Gramm Sargblei verfehlen ihre Wirkung auch nicht... 

Bei uns an den Hamburger Gewässern, die auch als Ausflugsziel genutzt werden, kommt es jeden Sommer zu einer wahren Rattenplage. Besonders schlimm ist es an der alten Süderelbe und am Eichbaumsee. Ich ekele mich zwar nicht vor denen, aber lustig ist es nicht, wenn Nachts ganze Kolonnen vor deinen Füßen herumflitzen. Und nach dem Biß, der zum Glück keine Folgen hatte, stehen die Ratten auf meiner Beliebtheitsscala ziemlich weit unten!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> lieber mal nicht ... neues Waffengesetz ...


Durftest Du im alten Waffengesetz schon nicht mit Dir rumschleppen.
Aber im Rutenfutteral fällt so ein Ding nicht besonders auf.:m


----------



## bennie (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Bei uns sind die scheu, einmal den Fuß 10cm übern Boden bewegen und sie flitzen wieder weg.


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Durftest Du im alten Waffengesetz schon nicht mit Dir rumschleppen.
> Aber im Rutenfutteral fällt so ein Ding nicht besonders auf.:m


 
Du benötigst aber nun auch den "kleinen Waffenschein" dafür.

Laßt euch auf das "Spielchen: es wird schon keiner sehen", nicht ein, es sind die kleinen und großen Zufälle des Lebens, dass man doch erwischt wird und dann ist das Geschrei wieder groß ....


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Du benötigst aber nun auch den "kleinen Waffenschein" dafür.


 
Sorry Toni, dass ich Dich berichtigen muss.
Aber der kleine Waffenschein gilt nur für Gaspistolen.
Luftgewehre mit sich rumschleppen war schon immer verboten.


----------



## Matze- (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

also wenn bei mir ratten aufkreuzen fliegt ebend schnell ein stein und dann sind sie erstmal wieder für 10 minuten wieder weg
wenn man das 2 dreimal gemacht hat bleiben sie häufig weg
oder d stehst einmal auf und rennst kurz hinterher dabei betätigst du dich sportlich und die ratte kriegt n riesen schreck und bleibt weg
und wenn du weit draußen angelst kannst dui ein kleines licht mitnehmen+n teelicht mit windschutz oder sowas 
das mögen sie bei uns nihct besonders und dann kommen sie erst gar nicht


----------



## AK_894 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Das kann ich nur Bestätigen der Matze ist ein echter Ratten schreck


----------



## J-son (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Die Sch****-Viecher haben mir mal mein Abendessen in Form eines 60er-Hechts, der keinen Meter entfernt hinter mir im Gras lag, angefressen ohne das ich's gerafft hab...als ich den Fisch im Halbdunkel dann aufheben wollte, ist einer meiner Finger in dem Loch verschwunden, dass sie reingefressen hatten. Seitdem hänge ich evtl. Küchenfische an den nächsten Baum...|rolleyes

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Also bei einem nachtangeln hier an der Ostsee wurden ich und n Kollege auch mal von mehreren Ratten belagert , die immerwieder versuchten unseren köderhering zu stehlen .

Da uns langweilig war und eh nichts Biss haben wir das Teil einfach mal mit nem Knicklicht und ner Aalglocke versehen und 5 meter neben unser Lager gepackt .

War echt lustig , ca. alle 10 Minuten ein Biss  :q 
Bei den ersten malen sind die Ratten noch bei der klingelnden Glocke geflüchtet , mit der Seit sind sie dazu übergegangen den Fisch vorsichtig an ort und Stelle zu verspeisen .

Sind echt lernfähig die Bieter .


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Sorry Toni, dass ich Dich berichtigen muss.
> Aber der kleine Waffenschein gilt nur für Gaspistolen.


 
Nur zur Info  :#h 

*Umgang mit Druckluft-, Federdruckwaffen und CO2-Waffen*


*1. Erwerb und Besitz von Druckluft-, Federdruckwaffen und CO2-Waffen*

Der Erwerb und Besitz von Druckluft-, Federdruckwaffen und CO2-Waffen über 7,5 Joule ist erlaubnispflichtig (WBK) (siehe § 2 Abs. 2 WaffG).
Der Erwerb und Besitz von Druckluft-, Federdruckwaffen und CO2-Waffen unter 7,5 Joule, die mit einem F-Zeichen gekennzeichnet sind, ist ab 18 Jahren erlaubnisfrei möglich (Anlage § 2 Abs.1 und 2 i.V.m. Anlage 2, Abschnitt2, Unterabschnitt 2 Nr. 1.1)
Gleiches gilt für den Erwerb und Besitz von Druckluft-, Federdruckwaffen und CO2-Waffen, die vor dem 1. Januar 1970 oder in dem in Artikel 3 des Einigungsvertrages genannten Gebiet vor dem 2. April 1991 hergestellt und entsprechend den zu diesem Zeitpunkt geltenden Bestimmungen in den Handel gebracht worden sind (Anlage § 2 Abs.1 und 2 i.V.m. Anlage 2, Abschnitt2, Unterabschnitt 2 Nr. 1.2).

*2. Führen von Druckluft-, Federdruckwaffen und CO2-Waffen*

Das Führen von Druckluft-, Federdruckwaffen und CO2-Waffen (egal welche Energie/Joulezahl) ist erlaubnispflichtig. Eine Waffe führt nur, wer die tatsächliche Gewalt über die Waffe außerhalb der eigenen Wohnung, Geschäftsräume oder des eigenen befriedeten Besitztums ausübt.
Gem. § 12 Abs. 3 Nr. 2 WaffG bedarf es keiner Erlaubnis zum Führen, wenn die Waffe nicht schussbereit und nicht zugriffsbereit von einem Ort zu einem anderen Ort befördert wird, sofern der Transport der Waffe zu einem vom jeweiligen Bedürfnis umfassten Zweck oder im Zusammenhang damit erfolgt (z.B. Transport zum Büchsenmacher oder zum Schießstand).

*3. Schießen mit Druckluft-, Federdruckwaffen und CO2-Waffen*

Jedes Schießen außerhalb von Schießstätten ist erlaubnispflichtig (§ 12 Abs. 4 Satz 1 WaffG).
Ausnahmen gemäß § 12 Abs. 4 Nr. 1 WaffG:
Ein Schießen außerhalb von Schießstätten ohne Schießerlaubnis ist zulässig durch den Inhaber des Hausrechts oder mit dessen Zustimmung im befriedeten Besitztum mit Schusswaffen, deren Geschossen eine Bewegungsenergie von nicht mehr als 7,5 Joule (J) erteilt wird, sofern die Geschosse das Besitztum nicht
verlassen können.

*4. Hinweispflicht des Händlers beim Überlassen von Druckluft-, Federdruckwaffen und CO2-Waffen*

Im gewerbsmäßigen Waffenhandel (Direkt- und Versandhandel) ist beim Überlassen
von Druckluft-, Federdruckwaffen und CO2-Waffen auf das Erfordernis des Waffenscheins zum Führen und einer Schießerlaubnis hinzuweisen (§ 35 Abs. 2 Satz 1 WaffG).


----------



## FischAndy1980 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

wie wäre es wenn man sich eine normale Rattenfalle kauft und sie an irgendeiner Stelle am Angelplatz mit einer Schnur befestigt ?
Das wäre doch eine sinnvolle nebenbeschäftigung, wenn beim Nachtangeln so viele Ratten an der Stelle sind. Man könnte ja dann einen neuen Rattenfangthread aufmachen


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Waffenschein, nicht kleiner waffenschein.
Rein Theoretisch müsstes Du als zum Führen von Luftdruckwaffen einen richtigen Waffenschein beantragen, den bekommt aber keiner.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Ausserdem heisst Erlaubnisplichtig nicht gleich Waffenschein.
Ich als Sportschütze habe z.b. eine WBK.
Das heisst ich darf Waffen besitzen, und zum Schiessstand transportieren (getrennt von der Munition).
Ich darf aber nicht Waffen mit mir Rumschleppen.


----------



## angler0507 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Wenns die Stelle zulässt und es die Fische nicht verschreckt, kann ich ein ordentliches Lagerfeuer empfehlen. Zumindest unsere Ratten am Restrhein mögen das überhaupt nicht. Und wenns schön qualmt, hälts auch die Mücken fern...


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Rein Theoretisch müsstes Du als zum *Führen* von Luftdruckwaffen einen richtigen Waffenschein beantragen,


 
Hier gebe ich Dir  Recht, nicht nur theoretisch #h


----------



## Hefti (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Moinsen
Ich hab kein Problem mit Ratten. Wenn die kommen, sind sie halt da. Ich konzentriere mich lieber aufs Angeln, als auf die Vertreibung der Ratten.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## der-Marcel (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

nimm nen mehrschwein mit. angeblich können ratten das gequitsche net ab


----------



## Tommi-Engel (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Hier gebe ich Dir Recht, nicht nur theoretisch #h


Theoretisch deswegen, weil Du niemals einen Waffenschein für eine Luftdruckwaffe bekommst.


----------



## Justhon (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Wenn einige berichten, dass sie mit Licht ankommen, um die Ratten abzuhalten, könnte ich Petroleumlampen empfehlen, so eine haben wir auch und das geht perfekt. Schön Licht, bisschen Wärme und man kann sie einfach in den Boden stecken (mit entsprechender Halterung)



> nimm nen mehrschwein mit. angeblich können ratten das gequitsche net ab




Woher hast denn das? Das kann ich mir schwer vorstellen. 
Häng das Meerschweinchen doch an den Haken, da holst die dicksten Waller raus:q

Nein im Ernst: Macht dich das gequitsche nich auch verrückt? Mich würds das jedenfalls machen#d|kopfkrat


----------



## Kenges (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Auf das gequitsche wollte ich eigentlich auch raus. Aber nicht von einem Meerschwein.
Es gibt doch für Autos so einen Marderschutz. Das gibt immer so einen total hohen Ton von sich, was Marder, aber auch Katzen und Hunde überhaupt nicht abkönnen. Kann das nicht auch für Ratten funktionieren?

Kann mir irgendein KFZler mal erzählen wie so ein Marderschutz aussieht und ob man den eventuell auch ohne Auto einsetzen kann?


----------



## BallerNacken (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

ich wurde auch schon von einer gebissen, als ich am nächsten morgen nach einer erfolgreichen NAcht in meine Brötchentüte gegriffen ahbe um ewas zu essen...und zack waren die Zähne in meiner Hand!

Allerdings hat die Ratte dabei nicht mit meinem Wutanfall gerechnet...die Brötchentüte war schnell wieder zu und zwar mit der Ratte dadrinne...danach hat man die Tüte nur noch gegen den Baum fliegen sehen...

Eig. würde ich sowas nicht machen, aber das awr eine Kurzschlussreaktion. Und das tat auch weh verdammt nochmal:r

Bei uns sind die auch richtig aggressiv. Die stellen sich vor dich, fangen an zu fauchen(hört sich jedenfalls so an) und springen dich sogar an...

ECHT GEMEINE BEASTER!!!:e


----------



## duck_68 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Bei uns springen Sie immer nur dann, wenn die Falle "Peng" macht - und das meist nur noch einmal:q :q  

Wir haben an manchen Gewässer generell ein paar Fallen dabei - am Anfang recht lästig, das dauernde Aufstellen  aber nach einiger Zeit ist eine himmlische Ruhe:q :q 

Martin


----------



## HD4ever (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

ich hab meinen Jack Russel meist mit dabei !
der schafft ne rattenfreie Zone um mich rum ... :m
jagd sie alle wech #6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*



Kenges schrieb:


> Hi, wie haltet ihr beim Nachtangeln die Ratten von eurem Platz fern?
> Sobald es etwas düsterer wird und gerade die beste Aalzeit beginnt tauchen bei mir regelmässig Ratten am Angelplatz auf. Was kann man dagegen tun?


 
gehts du etwa in Chennai Angeln...|kopfkrat !?

ansonsten den Hund mitnehmen & wenn du keinen dein eigen nennst im Tierheim nachfragen wg.Patenschaft!#6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (15. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*



der-Marcel schrieb:


> nimm nen mehrschwein mit. angeblich können ratten das gequitsche net ab


 
angeblich sollen diese auch ein SuperWallerKnallerKöder sein...:vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*



der-Marcel schrieb:


> nimm nen mehrschwein mit. angeblich können ratten das gequitsche net ab


Ja, Ultraschall der Meerschweine (mit 2 e) ist was, das können die Raten nicht ab und Meerschwein ist die super duper Alpha Ratte.
Terry (Jack Russel, Laky und Co) ist natürlich noch heftiger, allerdings mehr Aufwand mit, immerhin sind Terrier sozusagen per Design DIE Rattenkiller - es sei gesagt: es funzt mit denen! :m


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ja, Ultraschall der Meerschweine (mit 2 e) ist was, das können die Raten nicht ab und Meerschwein ist die super duper Alpha Ratte.


 
und wenn die Ratten verscheucht sind, geben Meerschweinchen einen super duper Wallerköder ab #6


----------



## Kenges (16. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Hat schon mal jemand was von einem elektrischen Rattenverscheucher gehört. Also wie ein Marderschutz im Auto.


----------



## melis (16. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Eine Zeit lang kann Feuer oder eine starke Lichtquelle helfen. Aber einige Nächte später gewöhnen sie sich daran. Ist nur eine kurzzeitige Lösung.


----------



## Counter-Striker (16. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Warum wollt ihr die armen sußen Meerschweinchen an den Haken hängen ? Warum nicht die Ratten ? Sinnvolle verwertung , hatte mal nen alten DDR Wobbler in Form einer Ratte :q


----------



## Albino (16. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Hi!




AngelDet schrieb:


> Ja, Ultraschall der Meerschweine (mit 2 e) ist was, das können die Raten nicht ab und Meerschwein ist die super duper Alpha Ratte.
> Terry (Jack Russel, Laky und Co) ist natürlich noch heftiger, allerdings mehr Aufwand mit, immerhin sind Terrier sozusagen per Design DIE Rattenkiller - es sei gesagt: es funzt mit denen! :m


 
Das kann ich nur bestetigen,ein Jack Russel is der beste Rattenschutz.Meiner jagt allen hinterher und macht dabei vor garnichts halt.Nur kriegen tut er sie nicht.


Mfg 

Albino


----------



## Johannes83 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Ratten sind bei mir eher weniger das Problem.
Bisam und Biber !!!

Schwimmen immer in die Schnur oder Grunzen, Schnarchen, Keuchen, Fiepen neben mir und vergreifen sich an meinem guten Dosenmais.

PS: Die ewige Diskussion wegen WaffG is doch lachhaft. Geht auf www.co2air.de bzw. Wieviele Angler kennt Ihr, die zu dem sonstigen 50 kg Marschgepäck noch ein Luftgewehr mitnehmen würden...


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Die Grunzen, Schnarchen und Keuchen...? Wer hat denen bloß VIAGRA gegeben? Damit kriegst Du sie niiiee vergiftet...:vik:


----------



## bigcalli (17. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Also ich hab auffen trödelmarkt sone Softair gekauft für paar Euronen...das sind die mit den plastik Kugeln.Die fallen weder unter das Waffengesetz noch verletzen sie die Tiere(was auch Ratten sind) nicht wirklich..aber die Wirkung hat noch nie verfehlt.Allerdings ist das Zielen nicht immer so einfach da diese Billigdinger nicht unbedingt geradeaus schießen|supergri aber das Plopp und das einschlagen der "Kugel" nahe des Nagetiers reicht um sie für 10 min fernzuhalten außerdem sind die nach 3-5 mal vertreiben dann wech (Wohl zum nächsten abgewandert der nix dabei hatt )


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> und wenn die Ratten verscheucht sind, geben Meerschweinchen einen super duper Wallerköder ab #6


Toni! Schamst DU di net? |kopfkrat


----------



## Kenges (17. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Sowas hier hab ich gemeint:

http://www.tierabwehr.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=37

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit so einem Teil. Wirkt das sofort wenn man es einschaltet oder dauert das ein paar Tage?


----------



## Schwedenpeter (17. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Jaja, Ratten sind eine Plage.
Der Tip mit dem hin- und herlaufen wirkt, verscheucht nur leider auch die Fische - also keine gute Idee.
Mit dem Hund ist es auch so eine Sache, denn im Jagdfieber veranstaltet er auch einen Heidenradau und Ergebniss ist wie oben.

Ich habe tatsächlich beim Nachtangeln eine Zwille dabei, entsprechende kleine Steine liegen ja zur Genüge herum. Nur ein kleines Geräusch in der Nähe und zack wird geschossen. Bislang waren es meines Wissen auch keine Mitangler die ich getroffen hatte |rolleyes 

Petri

Peter


----------



## maesox (17. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Werde mir glaub für die Nachtangelei wieder mein Biatlonluftgewehr mit Nachtoptik klar machen!! Bei uns hats auch Ratten ohne ende!!


----------



## J-son (17. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*



Kenges schrieb:


> Sowas hier hab ich gemeint:
> 
> http://www.tierabwehr.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=37
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit so einem Teil. Wirkt das sofort wenn man es einschaltet oder dauert das ein paar Tage?



Wow,

80 Neuro für einen rattenfreien Angelplatz?
Ich denke die Schleuder kost nur 10% davon, ist genauso effektiv und kann einem noch die mitunter auftretende Langeweile (nachts gibt's halt nix zu beobachten) versüssen...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Askorond (17. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Boah is ja heftig was man hier so rattenmässig hört.
Klar schwimmen hier auch mal welche vorbei, aber so mit beissen und co.?!?!!?

Bei den diversen Möglichkeiten würde ich aber auch zur Softair tendieren...
oder Pfefferspray!


----------



## Kenges (17. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Kann mal bitte jemand was zu so einem elektronischen Rattenverscheuer schreiben und nicht ständig von Luftgewehren oder irgendwelchen Hunden was erzählen.

Hat jetzt schon jemand Erfahrung mit so einem Teil oder nicht?


----------



## J-son (17. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*



Kenges schrieb:


> Kann mal bitte jemand was zu so einem elektronischen Rattenverscheuer schreiben und nicht ständig von Luftgewehren oder irgendwelchen Hunden was erzählen.
> 
> Hat jetzt schon jemand Erfahrung mit so einem Teil oder nicht?




Die einzigen Erfahrungen, die ich mit elektrischen "Verscheuchern" hab', drehen sich um MARDERSCHRECK und MÜCKENABWEHR....
funktioniert beides nicht, deshalb wäre ich sehr skeptisch was so'n Teil angeht.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Askorond (17. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Ha, oder man nimmt doch den ökologischen weg und streut einen kleinen Pfefferring um sich. Das einzige was du dann den ganzen Abend hörst ist das Niesen der Biester.^^


----------



## Fizzkid (17. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Ratten sind hohe ultraschalltöne auf jeden Fall unangenehm. Genau wie Feuer oder Menschen. Das Problem ist eher das, wieviel Hunger die Ratte hat und daher bereit ist ein größeres Risiko einzugehen. Des weiteren brauchen Ratten Deckung.
-Such dir n Angelplatz der nicht direkt im Gebüsch liegt
- halte bestmögliche Ordnung ( auch offene Futerrale bieten unterschlupf)
 -das Anfüttermittel nicht offen rumfliegen lassen
- Fische nicht direkt am Angelplatz versorgen
-wenn Feuer zum Wärmen gemacht wird nicht ein Steak   drauflegen (den grill abseits vom Angelplatz wählen).
 Ratten sind Feinschmecker!


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Bei uns am Rhein gibt es auch mehr Ratten als Fische. Trotzdem stören sie mich nicht sonderlich. Wenn der Angelplatz aufgräumt, und alles in erreichbarer Nähe gelagert ist, hab ich noch kein Problem gehabt. Einmal kurz aufstehen und schon verschwinden sie. Ganz anders, wenn man versucht, sie platt zu schlagen. Erstens sollte man das sowieso nicht tun und zweitens können sie dann agressiv werden und sogar angreifen. Von dem Ultraschall dingsbums halte ich gar nix. Braucht 220 V und bei 24VBetrieb ist entweder die Wirkung nicht da oder die Batterie schnell leer. Man kann natürlich auch noch nen Generator mit zum Wasser schleppen:q 
Also keine Panik.

Ralf


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (17. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

ich angele ja nur in Gegenden, wo Angler in sehr geringen Konzentrationen auftreten (einsam am schwedischen Seen). Demzufolge ist an diesen Plätzen kaum ein Futterangebot für solche Nager. Bieber und Fischotter konnte ich in der Dämmerung schon beobachten, aber die haben einen grossen Respekt vor den Menschen und halten Abstand. Dafür plagen manchmal so kleine fliegende.........Ungeheuer.
zur Frage elektronische Mardeabwehr: das funktioniert nicht, wirklich nicht. Mein Nachbar hat einen Ford und zwei verschiedene solcher Dinger eingebaut. Das Problem ist, er hat eine Freundin mit Marder im Grundstück und in unserer Strasse leben auch welche und die Düfte, die der eine macht, kann der andere nicht leiden -> vor Wut beisst jeder dem gleich mal die Kabel und Schleuche durch. Gegen diese Viecher hilft nur Motorraum mit Drahtgeflecht abdichten oder Kabel umwickeln. Ich glaube, wenn Ratten die Spur einer Nahrung riechen, gehen sie jedes Risiko ein. Ich würde auch in einen Raum treten, in dem Heino singt, wenn ich wüsste da steht ein schöner Whisky (15  Jahre alt single malt) drinnen.
Wie schon geschrieben wurde - Angelplatz sauber halten könnte auf Dauer die Geburtenrate verringern.
Gruß
Schwefi


----------



## punkarpfen (17. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

"Ratte is auch nen Kollege"! 
Spass bei Seite. Ich habe beim Angeln besseres zu tun, als auf Rattenjagd zu gehn.  Wer darauf Bock hat, soll die  Zunft wechseln.  Auch Rattenfallen sind mir zu abenteuerlich. Wer da schon mal nachts reingelatscht ist,  weiß was ich meine. Nur weil es in der Natur Ratten gibt, muss man die nicht umbringen. Das einzige was man tun sollte, ist den Ratten keine Möglichkeit geben etwas zu futtern abzustauben: Müll in den Baum hängen, Köder und Essen FEST verschließen. Schon hat man halbwegs Ruhe vor den Viechern.


----------



## maesox (17. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*



Kenges schrieb:


> Kann mal bitte jemand was zu so einem elektronischen Rattenverscheuer schreiben und nicht ständig von Luftgewehren oder irgendwelchen Hunden was erzählen.
> 
> Hat jetzt schon jemand Erfahrung mit so einem Teil oder nicht?


 



Dann lass sie doch einfach beim Angeln um dich rum springen.Das ist am Tierfreundlichsten ..die tun ja schließlich niemandem was (wenn sie keine Jungen haben)

maesox


----------



## bennie (17. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*



Askorond schrieb:


> Boah is ja heftig was man hier so rattenmässig hört.
> Klar schwimmen hier auch mal welche vorbei, aber so mit beissen und co.?!?!!?
> 
> Bei den diversen Möglichkeiten würde ich aber auch zur Softair tendieren...
> oder Pfefferspray!



Bisamratten sind scheu, echte Ratten können agressi werden wenn sie sich bedroht fühlen


----------



## maesox (17. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Bisamratten scheu??? Hör mir auf,da hab ich übelste Erfahrungen mit gemacht!!|rolleyes


----------



## bennie (17. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Ok, bei uns sind alle Ratten scheu


----------



## Matze- (17. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

dann springen sie da hoch und beißen sihc fest  :q
bin ich n rattenschreck?
k 
dann muss ich meinen tiel ändern
^^


----------



## esox_105 (17. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

... was seid ihr alles nur für Angsthasen ... 

... und mit was manche sich nicht alles wegen ein paar kleinen Nagetieren bewaffnen wollen ... :q

... was wollt ihr denn erst machen, wenn ihr nachts mal von ein paar Wildschweinen besucht werdet |kopfkrat , welche Kaliber werden denn dann aufgefahren?


----------



## Matze- (17. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

naja die dicke berta feiert dann ein omeback :x
nur im kleineren maßstab


----------



## Askorond (18. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Ich hatte mal Ratten. Aber die ham´nur gestunken! Wie der Herr so sein Gescherr........^^


----------



## Matze- (18. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*



Askorond schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal Ratten. Aber die ham´nur gestunken! Wie der Herr so sein Gescherr........^^


was für geile ratten da muss ich grad lachen


----------



## AK_894 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Ratte hin Ratte her die Ratte ist kein Bär !!!. 

Und dem neckst werden dann noch die Flag Geschosse ausgefahren oder was. |kopfkrat 

Ne Ne Leute so eine kleine Ratte Wenn die unter meine Schuh Größe 44 gerät dann ist ruhe   und die anderen Ratten sagen sich o nein der mit der Schuh Größe 44 ist wider da komm wir hauen ab sonst sind wir Platt.|supergri


----------



## AK_894 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Oder die Ratte Bekommt ein 11 Meter von mir der Matze hat das schon erlebt und weis wie weit so ne Ratte Fliegen kann


----------



## david-bobla (19. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

also an unseren seen hat es sehr viele ratten! und die sind gar nicht scheu!!! An den gewässern die ich in Frankreich befische sind auch voll von ratten die ganzen angler dort haben mehrere rattenfallen ums zelt ist das einfachste und effektivste!! ich will einen von euch sehn der mit nem luftgewehr oder gar softair ne ratte erlegt bei dunkelheit!!!

aso no eins bei MIR war es meistens so als dann eine oder max. zwei ratten in die falle gekommen sind war dann schlagartig ruhe! (habe so ca 5-6 fallen ums zelt) für mich ist das ein riesenspaß nachts ratten zu fangen!!!

greez


----------



## snoerre (19. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

 Haha, wenn irgendein wildgewordener, selbsternannter Tierschützer hier mitliest.........der kriegt nen Kabelbrand im Herzschrittmacher#6 :vik: 

Ratten erschiessen, Meerschweinchen an Waller verfüttern......das gibt Ärger#h 

Na, mal im ernst! Diese elektrischen Verscheucher bringen glaub ich nicht viel! Wenn selbst die Marder sowas hartnäckig ignorieren taugt das nix!


Mein Großvater hatte in seinem Karnickelstall mit ca. 50 Kanninchen (jaaa, die zum Futtern) immer 3-4 Meerschweinchen sitzen und keine Rattenprobleme! Die haben sich bei den Nachbarn ohne Meerschweinchen getummelt#6 
Muß also was dran sein, das Meerschweinchen Ratten vertreiben, aber wer will schon Meerschweinchen mit an den Teich/See nehmen?#c 

Ich kann mich dran erinnern, das früher Ratten richtig gequält wurden,|krach: |gr:   weil man meinte, das ihre Schreie die anderen Ratten vertreiben würde! :v Aber bitte nicht nachmachen|uhoh: 

Wie andere schon geschrieben haben, einfach nix rumliegen lassen! Ein aufgeräumter Angelplatz ist meiner Meinung nach sowieso schöner, als das durcheinander welches man bei einigen Leuten immer wieder so sieht! Ausserdem, wer will im Dunkeln schon suchen, wenn Chaos am Angelplatz herrscht?

Wir bekommen Nachts regelmäßig Besuch von Igeln! Letztes Jahr zB........... ein wirklich warmer Abend, es wurde schon Dunkel, wir saßen aber noch in Badehose und Barfuss am See,der Grill war schon angemacht, die Steaks brutzelten vor sich hin, da hatte ich an der mit Köderfisch auf Grund gelegten Rute einen richtig schönen Biss! Naja, lange Rede, gar kein Sinn....ich bin aufgestanden, wollte zur Rute gehen und bin prompt auf nen Igel gelatscht! Der Biss geriet zur Nebensache|rolleyes tat ganz schön weh und hat sich dann auch fett entzündet! Seitdem hab ich wenigstens Badelatschen beim Angeln an:vik: #6

Also, nicht nur Ratten können beim Angeln stören 

Gruß Snoerre

PS.: Als Softair würde ich die Desert Eagle .50 AE Magnum empfehlen! Die gibt es als elektrische Softair und mit ein bisschen Übung ist sie ziemlich zielgenau! Kann man auch mit nem Laser ausrüsten, den gibt es allerdings nur im Ausland, da Laser für Softairs in D net vertrieben werden dürfen (berichtigt mich bitte, wenns falsch ist, hab mich schon länger nicht mehr damit beschäftigt) und falls nötig auch mit etwas Geschick eine stärkere Feder einbauen (Standard <05 Joule)


----------



## andre23 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

....sind wir angler oder rattenfänger....einige sollten nach harmeln ziehen....habe beim nachtangeln öffter kontakt zu diesen pussierlichen tierchen gehabt....wem tun die denn was? naklar sind die dreist und frech, aber wenn ich mich in die natur begebe muß ich damit rechnen...ich finde es eher lustig, wenn mal nichts beißt fütter ich sie...und die freuen sich und werden mit der zeit zahm...die sind ja nicht dummm!
also leute die sich in der natur durch ratten gestört fühlen sollten zu hause vorm tv bleiben...wo kommen wir denn hin wenn wir denn ratte in ihrer natürlichen umgebung vorschriften machen...wie sie sich zu verhalten haben....was würdet ihr sagen wenn ne ratte zu euch nach hause kommt und euch totschlagen wollte???nur weil ihr stört...als angler sollte man die natur respektieren..ich habe repekt vor allen tieren ... auch wenn es nicht einfach ist...beim nachtangeln habe ich öfter wildschweine in meiner nähe (bis auf ca 10m ) aber die haben mehr angst vor mir als ich vor ihnen...mal drüber nachdenken!...wir sind menschen, was können die tiere dafür!


----------



## Stefan6 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*



Kenges schrieb:


> Sowas hier hab ich gemeint:
> 
> http://www.tierabwehr.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=37
> 
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit so einem Teil. Wirkt das sofort wenn man es einschaltet oder dauert das ein paar Tage?


Da kannste dann noch einen Stromerzeuger mitschleppen|supergri |supergri


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (19. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

na, na @andre23
mit dieser Meinung wirst Du ziemlich einsam stehen. Natürlich hat jedes Tierchen seinen Platz in der Welt, aber bei bestimmten Spezies hat der Mensch negative Erfahrungen gemacht, weil sie ihm in bestimmter Art und weise gefährlich werden können. Wie machst Du das denn, wenn sich eine Mücke auf Dich nieder lässt und beginnt zu saugen.  - das ist Ihr Platz .... soll sie doch .... ist ein Teil der Natur; und die Küchenschabe in Großküchen oder vielleicht auch zu Hause??? soll sie doch-ist ihr angestammter Lebensraum.
Zugegeben, der Mensch denkt egoistisch und stellt fest, dass es Ungeziefer gibt und auch Unkraut, was beseitigt werden muss.
Letztlich bringt er durch ungewolltes Züchten oder Ausrotten das Gleichgewicht durcheinander.
Ratten sind, wenn sie in unnatürlichen Mengen vorkommen ein Problem, schon immer gewesen. In den Städten  als Krankheitsüberträger (Pest) und in der Natur können sie einiges aus dem Gleichgewicht bringen, da sie sich z.B. an Gelege von bodenbrütenden Singvögeln und sogar in den 'Kinderstuben' von Hasen gütlich tun.
Ich kann nur nochmal sagen: haltet Euren Angelplatz sauber, damit die natürliche Rattenpopulation nicht zur Plage wird und füttert diese Viecher nicht auch noch wie es andre23 macht. Nager vermehren sich nur extrem, wenn das Nahrungsangebot da ist!!!


----------



## heinzrch (19. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

ich find die Tierchen auch posierlich - hab schon  mal ne junge neugierige Ratte beobachtet, wie sie sich aus meiner Maisdose bedient hat. Ist dann irgendwann mitsammt der Maisdose umgekippt und hat sich furchtbar erschrocken....


----------



## Askorond (19. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Wer Ratten mag und sie gerne beobachtet, sollte sich ein paar Farbratten holen und ins Wohnzimmer stellen. Schönes Rudelverhalten und interessant anzusehen.

Aber Ratten finden draussen wirklich genug Futter überall ohne dass man sie noch anfüttern muss. Die Tiere können sogar Bauschaum und Kabelisolierung verdauen. Und leben weiter.

Unser Eingriff in deren Leben is eh schon gross genug, da brauch man die Viecher weder füttern noch holocaustmässig dahinmetzeln.
Wobei, bevor mich Wildratten beissen, weil man ausversehen auf eine drauflatscht... das kann sich doch ziemlich übel entzünden und sehr lange bluten.

Ratten meiden (eigentlich wie alles) strenge, beissende Gerüche. Bisschen Essig hier und da und man braucht weder füttern noch killen.


----------



## snoerre (19. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Naja, so falsch ist der Grundgedanke von Andre ja eigentlich nicht! Der Mensch dringt in den Lebensraum der Ratte vor und sollte sich als "überlegenes" Individium in der Lage sehen, Ratten einfach als einen Teil der Natur zu aktzeptieren!|znaika: 

Auf der anderen Seite steht aber auch der Mensch der immer wieder Tiere verdrängt hat um sich zu behaupten zu können, das wird am Angelteich etc net anders sein, oder?

 Ich kann aber auch die Leute sehr gut verstehen, die ne Phobie vor Ratten und ähnlichen Nagern haben,Angst gebissen zu werden zählt dazu, oder die sich von dem hin und hergehusche gestört fühlen oder erschrecken! Glaub mir, ich sprech aus Erfahrung, es ist nicht angenehm beim Nachtangeln an einem einsamen Teich ständig was im Gebüsch zu hören, insbesondere Kinder bekommen dabei sehr schnell Angst!|krach: 

Schlimmer als Ratten finde ich allerdings die mittlerweile "eingebürgerten" Waschbären! Die sind noch ne Ecke aufdringlicher und aggressiver als Ratten|krach:|kopfkrat #q


----------



## david-bobla (19. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

also ich gebe ganz klar zu eher zu der seite zu gehören die ratten killen als füttern und beobachten!!! 
ratten haben keinen wirklichen nutzen noch sind sie in irgend einer weiße bedroht!!! 
ratten sind ein problem und fertig!!! es macht einfach keinen spaß nachts am see zu sitzen wenn überall die ratten rumtoben!!! deshalb schwöre ich auf rattenfallen!!!
und außerdem übertragen ratten zum teil gefährliche krankheiten!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*



david-bobla schrieb:


> also ich gebe ganz klar zu eher zu der seite zu gehören die ratten killen als füttern und beobachten!!!
> ratten haben keinen wirklichen nutzen noch sind sie in irgend einer weiße bedroht!!!
> ratten sind ein problem und fertig!!! es macht einfach keinen spaß nachts am see zu sitzen wenn überall die ratten rumtoben!!! deshalb schwöre ich auf rattenfallen!!!
> und außerdem übertragen ratten zum teil gefährliche krankheiten!!!


 
Junge, Junge..........

Auch Menschen haben keinen wirklichen Nutzen und sind ebenfalls in keienr Weise bedroht und Krankheiten verbreiten wir auch. Was unterscheidet uns denn von Ratten ? Höchstens, dass wir wirklich gefährlich für das natürliche Gleichgewicht sind. 
Nee im Ernst, lasst die Tierchen am Wasser einfach in Ruhe.

Ralf


----------



## Matze- (19. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*



andre23 schrieb:


> ...wenn mal nichts beißt fütter ich sie...und die freuen sich und werden mit der zeit zahm...die sind ja nicht dummm!


also wenn du sie dann auch ncoh fütterst dann kommen sie irgendwann ganz nah und beißen dann eventuell sogar zu wenn du dich bewegst und sie sich bedroht fühlen
ich will jetzt nicht sagen dass die viecher außerordentlich aggressiv sind aber sowas passiert hin und wieder schonmal
also lieber die viecher in ruhe lassen sonst kommen sie ständig und wilde ratten gewöhnen sich zu sehr an dich und kommen regelmäßig


----------



## Der_rheinangler (22. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

edit by Hummer


----------



## punkarpfen (22. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*



DerBuhMan schrieb:


> edit by Hummer


#q#q#q|gr:


----------



## Queue (23. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

War vor kurzem zum Aalangeln am Wasser, hatten einen untermassigen Aal (um die 40 cm) gefangen, konnte ihn gut lösen und wollten ihn gerade zurücksetzen. Das Wasser war recht niedrig und wir mussten den Aal ins wasser fallen lassen. Leider viel er noch ans Ufer und begann sich Richtung Wasser zu schlängeln. 

Sofort kam eine Ratte an und biss dem armen Aal in die rechte hintere Flanke. Der Aal gab gas und verschwand ins sichere Wasser. Aber das die Ratte so aggresiv auf den Aal ging .. hat mich doch sehr verwundert. 

Aber ansonsten, ist jede Ratte nach kurzem anleuchten mit der Taschenlampe für 10 min verschwunden ..


----------



## LAC (23. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Hallo zusammen,
ratten halten sich gerne dort auf, wo sie was zu fressen bekommen, meistens dort, wo der mensch sein wohlstandsmüll ablegt, so auch am wasser wenn man inmitten von mais, fische und abendbrot in den nachtstunden angelt. 
Ich habe die bekanntschaft mit mäuse und ratten am fliessgewässer in deutschland auch schon gemacht, sie kamen immer wieder, trotz verscheuchung. Ich habe dann  schöne fotos von den tierchen gemacht, weil sie über meine hosenbeine gelaufen sind. Gebissen haben sie mich noch nicht, jedoch können sie gefährlich werden, da sie sehr gut springen und beissen können und es ist vorsicht geboten, da sie krankheitserreger übertragen können. Mir wurde berichtet, dass sie schon kleinkinder getötet haben, es ist kein scherz und wenn man sie in die enge treibt - werden sie wild und greifen an.
Nun lese ich hier ja reichlich über kleintiere, es ist wie im kinderzoo, meerschweinchen, terrier, der eine tritt auf einen 
igel und weil es dunkel ist, kann es passieren das der andere in schei... tritt. oder auf sein mitgebrachtes meerschweinchen - das quickt dann und vertreibt die ratten. Nein, nein dann kommen sie wieder weil es was zu fressen gibt. Nun habe ich auch hier gelesen, dass sie wild sind auf aal, da kann es passieren dass der wurm angefressen wird - das tut weh. Da sie ja auch in taschen gehenbzw. in allen öffnungen gehen. 
Über Küchenschaben habe ich auch gelesen, sie halten sich bei mir zuhause nicht auf, aber diese deutsche oder amerikanische art - kommen dort vor , wo man alles ablegt und nicht aufräumt - feucht und warm, wo die luft nicht zirkulieren kann sind ideale brutplätze auch für ratten - sie wissen schon wo man leckerchen bekommt. Und fliegen kommen auch, mann muss nur fische und das meerschweinchen liegen lassen, da hat man gute maden - zum angeln - wenn die ratten nicht da wären.
Ich würde es mal versuchen wie der rattenfänger von hameln, mit einer flöte, da kann man sie alle vom fliessgewässer locken, weit weg bis zur schlachtbank nach asien.

In hameln kennt man sich aus - so hat meine mammi es mir vorgelesen und sie hat mich nie belogen.

Man sollte wirklich die angelplätze sauber verlassen - aber dann wird gedacht, da liegt ja schon so viel dreck, es ist ja schon eine müllkippe, da kommt es auf diesen krümel auch nicht drauf an - diese denkweise lieben die ratten.

Zum glück sind es ratten, in afrika setzt man sich im dunkeln auf einer stein, ist zwar eine puffotter, da wird man dann im ar... gebissen und in zwei tagen sind nur noch knochen da, das ist schlimm da ein angler vermisst wird, jedoch gut für die tiere, da sie satt geworden sind.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (23. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Bei mir kommen nie Ratten.
Keine Ahnung wieso aber ich hatte bis jetzt noch nie Probleme mit Ratten.
Villeicht weil sie woanders genug zu futtern finden.


----------



## LAC (24. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Hallo,
@ Feeder-Freak
Das hat etwas mit dem geruch zu tun - welches parfüm nimmst du - opium ?
Hast du stark richende finger, können sie die verwechseln, mit einer alten fischfrikadelle. Sie können nicht gut sehen, aber ihr geruchssinn ist ausgezeichnet. 
Zum glück sind sie mir nur über die hosen gelaufen - ich hatte geduscht vorher. *lach


----------



## carphunter-sobota (24. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

naja einfach ne mülltütte für die essensreste etc benutzen.
Füttern aufgarkeinfall !!!

bin oft am rhein Bayerwerk da kriegt man manchmal richtig angst was da für ratten rumlaufen


----------



## Matze- (24. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

so atomviecher oder was?
so groß wie ein hund?|kopfkrat


----------



## Zoddl (24. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

An welchen Gewässern laufen denn so ne Menge Ratten rum? Sind das eher Gewässer in Stadtgebieten (beim Bayerwerk isses mir schon klar), Badeseen oder was?

So viel zu futtern gibts im Regelfall an nem reinen Angelgewässer für die ja auch wieder nicht. Weggeworfene Essensreste hab ich bisher noch net gesehn... ausser eben an Badeseen.

Bei uns hier sieht man eher selten mal ne Ratte. Es gibt sie, aber weder in den Massen, noch trauen die sich näher ran.
Wahrscheinlich auch dank Marder, Fuchs und Raubvögels.

@Lydum Art Center
Wenn die Ratten nicht auf Parfum stehen.... warum laufen sie dir dann auf den Füssen rum???


----------



## LAC (26. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Hallo
@ Zoddel
Ich habe ganz ruhig dort gesessen, entweder habe ich in der scheis... getreten, oder meine füsse müssen nach käse gestunken haben oder ich sass auf der autobahn, d.h. auf ihren weg wo sie immer lang laufen. Sie haben nicht bei mir halt gemacht, wie man es auf einer raststätte macht um etwas zu essen, bei mir konnten sie nichts finden. Jedenfalls war ich von mäusen und ratten umgeben und sie waren sehr fleissig am laufen.
Am gleichen fluss jedoch auf der anderen uferseite habe ich nachts mal auf aal geangelt - da gab es ein schrei und quiken, wie ein kleinkind, dann platschte etwas ins wasser.Nach einigen minuten konnte ich im mondlicht ein tier flussabwärts treiben sehen, ich konnte es nicht erkennen, da es vor den büschen am treiben war. Dann bin ich aufgestanden und habe versucht es mit der angel an land zu ziehen, dieses ist mir auch geglückt. Was ich da sah, konnte ich nicht mehr verstehen, es war ein kleines junges kaninchen, als ich es mir genauer angesehen habe, waren ein bein durchgebissen worden und hing nur noch im Fell. Es lebte noch und ich musste das arme tier töten.
So sind ratten.
Schlimm ist es wenn sie aus der toilette schauen und sagen, entschuldigung ich habe mich geirrt, ich wollte noch eine etage höher - dann sollte man den kammerjäger holen.


----------



## angelndes_sofa (27. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Fiecher unheimlich auf den Geruch von Aal-Killer abfahren.Wehe wenn man auch nur die Flasche dabei hat ! Das reicht schon.Das merken die Fiecher und das lassen sie einen spüren, indem sie viel aktiver werden.*Raschel hier* *quiek dort* *tippeltip hier* #t Das kann einen schon mal wahnsinnig machen, wenn man allein am Wasser ist.

Luftgewehr habe ich zwar,wäre auch ne gute Möglichkeit,ist aber leider verboten.Deswegen verschaffe ich mir immer ne zeit lang ruhe in dem ich steine oder stöcke in richtung der geräusche werfe


----------



## slowhand (27. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Ratten sind doch eigentlich ganz lustig. Mir macht's jedenfalls Spaß, die frechen Viecher zu beobachten, und wenn man sie nicht reizt, tun sie einem auch nix. Alles Eßbare sollte man natürlich unter Verschluß halten. Obwohl, vor zwei Wochen habe ich eine Ratte dabei erwischt, wie sie versucht hat, meine Wurmdose zu öffnen. Und Köderfische klauen sie auch. 

Außerdem, wem die Ratten nicht passen, der muß halt zuhause bleiben. Denn erstens sind nur wir selber schuld, daß es soviele gibt, da kann ja die einzelne Ratte nichts für, und zweitens ist die Ratte am Wasser zuhause, und nicht wir. Also haben wir uns anzupassen und entsprechend zu verhalten.

Aber wie gesagt, ohne Ratten wär's ja schon fast langweilig. Viel schlimmer sind Zecken. Die klauen einem zwar nicht die Würmer, dafür beißen sie sich an seltsamen Stellen fest und übertragen fiese Krankheiten.


----------



## slowhand (27. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

@ angelndes sofa:

Wieso Luftgewehr "leider" verboten? Hast Du etwa Spaß daran, nachts am Wasser rumzuballern? Und wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe: Nicht die Ratten stören, sondern wir! Also sollten wir Angler darüber nachdenken, wie wir uns so wenig wie möglich störend verhalten können, und nicht, wie es für uns am Angenehmsten ist. Da könnten wir unsere Ärsche besser auf der Couch parken...


----------



## TheFan (27. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

einfach ein kleines feuerchen machen, wenn es erlaubt ist.
dann kommen auch keine ratten


----------



## Matze- (27. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

naja also ich muss sagen die kommen frueher oder spaeter auch trotz feuer da helfen nur steine oder nen elfer von ak ^^


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (27. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Ohne den Trööt von Anfang gelesen zu haben:
Ratten sind mir nachts schon über die Stiefel gesprungen aber Schnecken sind mir schon aus der Jacke kommend am Hals hochgeschlichen. Danach war keine Ratte mehr da.


----------



## LAC (28. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*



slowhand schrieb:


> Außerdem, wem die Ratten nicht passen, der muß halt zuhause bleiben. Denn erstens sind nur wir selber schuld, daß es soviele gibt, da kann ja die einzelne Ratte nichts für, und zweitens ist die Ratte am Wasser zuhause, und nicht wir. Also haben wir uns anzupassen und entsprechend zu verhalten.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, ohne Ratten wär's ja schon fast langweilig. Viel schlimmer sind Zecken.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (28. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Zwei Zeckenhalsbänder für Hunde um die Fußknöchel und eins um den Hals, nach ein paar min stört dich der Geruch nicht mehr und du hast vor sämtlichen Blutsaugern Ruhe, inc. Mücken. Impfen solltest du dich aber schon lassen, sicher ist sicher. Gegen Ratten hab ich meinen Flox, DrahthaarFox, der hält mir alle vom Leib und ist immer mit dabei.


----------



## LAC (28. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

@Alcedo Atthis

Das mit den zeckenhalsbändern für hunde ist nicht schlecht, es kann ja sein das du nach einigen tagen bellst und dann werden die ratten auch vertrieben und zeckenfrei bist du auch.

Für zeckenbisse kannst du dich aber nur gegen eine krankheit durch eine impfung schützen - die andere kannst du nur behandeln wenn du sie hast und sie wird oft nicht erkannt - sie ist ähnlich wie syphilis, im endstadium nicht mehr heilbar.

Aber gefahren lauern überall und neue kommen hinzu, denn auf dem vormarsch sind reichlich mücken und kleinvieh aus den südlichen ländern, da es bei uns etwas wärmer wird, da sie mal andere länder sehen möchten *lach und da sind gefährliche kleine "jungs" drunter.


----------



## angelndes_sofa (28. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*



slowhand schrieb:


> @ angelndes sofa:
> 
> Wieso Luftgewehr "leider" verboten? Hast Du etwa Spaß daran, nachts am Wasser rumzuballern? Und wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe: Nicht die Ratten stören, sondern wir! Also sollten wir Angler darüber nachdenken, wie wir uns so wenig wie möglich störend verhalten können, und nicht, wie es für uns am Angenehmsten ist. Da könnten wir unsere Ärsche besser auf der Couch parken...


 

Wenn mich die Fiecher nerven,dann verscheuch ich sie so gut es geht.So einfach... Tut doch keinem weh.Sie kommen aber meist sowieso wieder,von daher ist es eigentlich zwecklos,aber ich machs trotzdem :m


----------



## nani (30. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Hallo, mit Ratten habe ich keine Probleme aber mit Füchsen.Gestern Nacht haben sie mich mal wieder ins Auto vertrieben.Muss mir jetzt mal weiss einfallen lassen wie ich mir die Tiere vom Hals halten kann.Die Füchse sind auch nicht scheu und kommen bis auf 3 Meter ran.Habe mich schon mit Steinen bewaffnet aber das bringt auch nur für 5 Minuten Ruhe.Nach Tollwut sahen sie auch nicht aus und zeigten auch kann aggresives Verhalten aber zur Ruhe kommt man dann auch nicht.  MFG  Andre


----------



## sbho (30. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Hund mitnehmen, 
Rehpinscher, Jack Russel bevorzugt, (Rattler)
gibt nur bei jedem Biss 
( wenn die Ratte vom Hund) nen Riesenkrawall, hilft aber; 

hab auch schon gehört, dass Ratten nicht über eine Alcoholspur (Whisky; Spiritus, jenachdem)  krabbeln.

Vielleicht als Köder verwenden, schreckt auch ab......

Petry 

m-neun


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (30. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Wenn ich mein American Stafford mit habe gibt es keine Probleme mit den 2 Sorten von Ratten.

1) die Natürlichen mögen glaub ich den Geruch von Hunden nicht.

2) Die meinen man müsste mal eben einen Angler vermöbeln, die mögen das geknurre von meiner dicken nicht.

So habe ich Ruhe und kann voll meinen Hobby nach gehen:vik:


----------



## HD4ever (30. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

ja nen Hund ist das beste als natürliche Abschreckung ...
neulich hat meiner wieder eine erlegt ... :m 
ist aber immer cool - danach sitzt er vor der und wundert sich immer das die sich nicht mehr bewegt und auch nicht mehr spielen will ... :q


----------



## Denni_Lo (30. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Den Grill (sofern erlaubt) weiter auf Glut halten, Nachts binn ich nie allein da sind immer "Wachen" dabei. Mir Kumpels immer besser zu angeln, macht mehr Spaß. 

Alles Essbare gut verstauen ist sehr wichtig.


----------



## Dütefischer (30. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

edit by Hummer - sowas wollen wir hier im Anglerboard definitiv nicht lesen, ekelhaft!


----------



## Azathoth (30. April 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

@dütefischer...bin ma gespannt wie lange es dauert bis dein post gelöscht wird...löl
aber wirksam isset durchaus.
gruß,kai


----------



## Matze- (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

jahaaaa da lgt man sich mal auf den boden und dann fetzt da eine ratte einem an den kopf das war gar nicht schön 
naja die ratte wurde ordentlich verscheucht dei wird wohl keinen mehr ärgern so ein dreistes tier ist doch unfassbar


----------



## Wallerschreck (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Hmm in Hafenbecken sind die wirklich recht zahlreich aber bisher haben die mir nix getan außer mal nen Köfi zu klauen der auf nem Stein lag und gerade angeködert werden sollte. Aber wenn mich son teil mal beißt oder das auch nur versucht wird kurzer Prozess gemacht. Von zwille bis Giftweizen gibts da viele Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Matze- (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

was meinste was ihr wiederfahren ist :O


----------



## J-son (4. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

@Dütefischer:

Dein Ernst? 
Falls ja, sollte man Dir die Erlaubnis mit Tieren umzugehen entziehen und zwar dauerhaft, denn dann bist Du ein ziemlich ekelhafter Tierquäler.

J@Y


----------



## zanderzahn (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

ratten sind schlaue aber auch dreiste zeitgenossen,
die evolution hat sie so programmiert...

die ratte an sich handelt so, wie sie ihre art weiterbringen kann:

fressen und vermehren: dazwischen gibts nix... 

trotzdem putzige viecher, wir brauchen doch als angler keine angst 
vor ihnen haben, sie sind menschenscheu (aber neugierig),
deshalb haben viele angler angst vor ihnen.

verscheucht sie einfach durch aufstehen und bewegung im angelbereich
(nicht die fische !) und habt keine angst!!! die ratte wird sich schnell
entfernen (manchmal auch wiederkommen) - zeigt ihr, dass ihr immer
noch da seid!!!


----------



## Forellenregen (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Also wenn ich auch mal meinen Senf dazueben darf.

Mir haben die Fiecher mal die Forellen weggefressen bzw. fast weggefressen, bis auf einen Rest #t. Wollte ich eigentlich raeuchern. |kopfkrat


----------



## DerHASS (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Ich bin der Meinung, Leben und Leben lassen.
Die werden uns eh überleben.
Habe an manchen Angelstellen Ratten, die sind schon fast Handzahm  . 
Vor ein paar Jahren hatte meine damalige Freundin ner Ratte ma nen Namen gegeben und die war auch jedesma da wenn wir da waren. Ok kein Wunder bekam von ihr Kuchen gebracht |kopfkrat


----------



## Baddy89 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Also bei uns im Hafen gibt es auch massig Ratten, die aber Riesenangst haben und wenn möglich, immer nen Bogen um uns machen.

Aber stimmt, neugierig sind sie und kommen immer wieder in die Nähe.

Wenn wir den Platz verlassen, dann trampeln wir etwas auf dem Boden und "zischen" . Dann rennen die Kleinen ganz flott.


----------



## schaumburg4 (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Ähm probiert es einfach mal mit nem richtig übel richenden Deospray (mein tipp: Axe Moschus ) das riecht einfach nur ekelhaft süß und seitdem ich mich mit so einem zeug beim nachtangeln richtig einnebel bleiben sogar die mücken fern . aber ich würde mal behaupten das das die ratten auch abhalten würde wenn man mal rund um seinen agelplatz alles damit voll nebelt,...seitdem hatte ich keine ratte mehr in meiner nahen umgebung (aber alles ohne garantie) denn unsere ratten am MLK sind nicht "so" aggresiv
gruß Und Petri heil
Schaumburg


----------



## Käptn Nemo (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

ihr hab es gut eure hunde funktionieren...
die beiden meiner familie tun das nur bedingt oder mit nervigen nebenwirkungen:c
der eine wird wohl eher von den ratten gekillt als andersrum außerdem würde er vor lauter aufregung übers angeln auf meine schuhe pinkeln#q ...er is halt seltsam#c...
der andere frisst wenn man mal 2min net hin guckt die köder auf egal ob mais oder wurm ;+ 
also muss ich die ratten wohl gewähren lassen bis ich einen der hunde so erzogen hab das er die biester vertreibt ohne irgend einen blödsinn zu machen


----------



## hannes (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*



Käptn Nemo schrieb:


> ihr hab es gut eure hunde funktionieren...
> die beiden meiner familie tun das nur bedingt oder mit nervigen nebenwirkungen:c
> 
> Da kann ich nur sagen: "Hi Kumpel" :vik:
> ...




Aber dafür haben die zwei auch ihre anderweitigen, positiven Qualitäten die ich nicht missen möchte


----------



## wir_wissen (27. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Hallo, das mit den Ratten kann sehr einfach und human gelößt werden. Wenn ich nachts unterwegs bin, nehme ich mir so einen Stoffbeutel und fülle etwas Futter rein. An einen der Henkel ein Band und ein Ende über einen Baum. Es dauert auch nicht lange und ein Tier findet dass Futter. Dann kräftig das Seil ziehen und die Ratte hängt wie mit einem Flaschenzug in der Luft. Da sie Angst bekommt, schreit sie und weil es intelligente  Tiere sind bleiben alle anderen  weg. Die Ratte  kann sich auch schnell aus dem Beutel befreien. Dass hat bei mir bisher immer geholfen.
Außerdem ist es nicht ganz so  drastisch.


----------



## Käptn Nemo (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

@ Hännes hast recht die beiden sind nen teil der familie aber zum angeln nemm ich se erst mit wenn se auch da bleiben wo sie "abgelegt" wurden. und wenn se überhaupt mal mitkommen sollten dann nur einer denn kann man dann noch kontrollieren wenn se zu zweit sind gibt es 3 zustände 
1. beide schlafen :l
2. beide prügeln sich oder zergeln an einander rum|krach:
3. beide machen das was sie grrade nicht machen sollen:c

wenn ich eien aleine hab is der entweder furchtbar einsam und will zu seinem kumpel zurück oder er macht alleine blödsinn hab also naoch ne menge mit den beiden zu tun bis ich se zum angeln mit nehmen kann...


----------



## LAC (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*



zanderzahn schrieb:


> ratten sind schlaue aber auch dreiste zeitgenossen,
> die evolution hat sie so programmiert...
> 
> die ratte an sich handelt so, wie sie ihre art weiterbringen kann:
> ...


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*



bennie schrieb:


> Bei uns sind die scheu, einmal den Fuß 10cm übern Boden bewegen und sie flitzen wieder weg.



Hallo!

Ja, ich habe die SUCHE benutzt #6, wollte aber gerade selber ein Tröt aufmachen.

Bei uns an einem Vereinssee und am Mittellandkanal ist es auch voll mit den Biestern.
Man muss sich ständig bemerkbar machen, dann huschen sie weg.
Wenn man am  Teich einen Rutenhalter aus einem Ast benutzt (die stecken hier  teilweise an den Angelplätzen), dann turnen die Ratten teilweise darauf herum.:v

Am Kanal sind die Mistviecher in der Steinpackung und an den Spundwänden.|evil:

Problem sind die Anlegestellen, da die Schiffe dort ihren Müll im Plastiksäcken abladen. Tonnen gibt es nicht.
Auch die Angler, da doch immer wieder Sportfreunde ihre gefangenen Fische am Wasser ausnehmen.
Auch das Futter beim Stippen lockt natürlich sehr an.

Ich achte daher immer darauf, dass ich beim Anfüttern nichts ins Flachwasser werfe und das keine Krümel an meinem Angelplatz liegen.


----------



## hermann11 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

bleib einfach zuhause, oder hast da denn auch welche


----------



## BMG619 (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Von einem Freund von mir der Cousin hat mal beim Anglen eine Ratte gefangen und die dann mit Alkohol abgefüllt.:q


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*



hermann11 schrieb:


> bleib einfach zuhause, oder hast da denn auch welche



Bleib einfach locker |krach: oder bist du Scheider |kopfkrat


----------



## Wilfried.J (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Ich finde Ratten am nächtlichen Angelplatz auch nicht schön. Aber sie sind halt auch ein Teil der Natur.

Gruß


----------



## Tosch75 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

.. schön sind die Biester nicht ... aber warum soll man sie denn nicht füttern  ??

An meinem Stammplatz hat es vor zei Jahre vor Ratten nur so gewimmelt... Die Härte war, dass ich einen Blinden Passagier in der Kühlbox hatte, der sich erst in der heimischen Küche beim Auspacken  bemerkbar gemacht hat . Wäre nicht so schlimm, wenn ich es gemacht hätte... aber meine bessere Hälfte, nähert sich bis heute keiner Kühlbox  auf zehn Meter.  

Damit es den kleinen gierigen Nagern nicht so schlecht am Wasser gehtm habe ich denn eine ganze Zeit lang Haferflocken geschenkt. Weil es so dunkel war, habe ich die rot eingefärbten genommen. Das war sogar extra für Ratten gemacht, weil auf der Verpackung ja auch ne Ratte drauf war. Aber die Fiecher sind sehr wählerisch ... schon nach knapp 2 Monaten wollten sie mein Futter gar nicht mehr und haben sich wohl schlafen gelegt wenn ich gekommen bin. 
Ich hatte für das Futter sogar extra eine blechkiste, damit die Vögel den Ratten das Futter nicht wegfressen ...

Also .. warum denn Ratten nicht füttern ? gibt doch extra Futter dafür ..


----------



## jkc (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Boa, dass ma krass! Willst Du damit sagen, Du hast Rattengift mit ans Wasser genommen und Deinen Platz "gesäubert"? 
Da jag ich die Viecher lieber mit meiner Digicam und halte mein Futter aus deren Reichweite! Dann gibts auch keine Probleme. Außerdem halten die Jungs meinen Futterplatz sauber, damit der Angler der sich auf meine Futterstelle setzt wenigtens noch über den Köder nachdenken muß.


----------



## Tosch75 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Dazu ist es da. Wenn es ein normaler bestand gewesen wäre, hätte ich damit kein Problem gehabt ... aber so war es einfach zu viel . Wenn sich in der Nacht zwei drei Tierchen blicken lassen soll das reichen.... aber 10 -15 waren schon durchschnittlich ... die mussten weg ..


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Also ich finde das ebenfalls krass,als Angler den Giftmörder zu geben,um nicht falsch  verstanden zu werden,habe ich kein Mitleid mit den Ratten,sondern eher mit anderen
Tieren die beim fressen der vergifteten Ratten ebenfalls den Gifttod sterben.Als da währen
Füchse,Marder,Iltis,und von den zumeist geschützten Greifvögeln mal ganz zu schweigen.
Vielleicht sollte mann erst mal die Ursachen für das verstärkte Rattenaufkommen beseitigen,es ist doch so das sie von dem Müll von Badegästen,Anglern und anderen 
"Naturliebhabern" angezogen werden.
Ich achte z.b.peinlichst genau darauf, das mein Anfüttermaterial auch wirklich im Wasser landet,
und zwar im tiefen Wasser.
Zudem glaube ich das es verboten ist außerhalb von Siedlungsräumen Gift auszubringen,
du hast bestimmt nicht die Rattenleichen eingesammelt,wenn sie überhaupt zu finden sind.
Ein Tipp von mir,besorg dir eine anständige Zwille und mach in den Beisspausen Zielübungen,das spricht sich bei den Ratten sehr schnell rum.Wenn ein oder zwei mal
geschrieen haben ist normalerweise Ruhe.

Gruß Taxidermist


----------



## Dart (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte mann erst mal die Ursachen für das verstärkte Rattenaufkommen beseitigen,es ist doch so das sie von dem Müll von Badegästen,Anglern und anderen
> "Naturliebhabern" angezogen werden.
> Ich achte z.b.peinlichst genau darauf, das mein Anfüttermaterial auch wirklich im Wasser landet,
> und zwar im tiefen Wasser.
> ...


Jo, das Rattenproblem ist hausgemacht, haltet die Gewässer sauber....und eine Zwille wirkt Wunder#6
Greetz Reiner
P.S. Rattengift auf dem Dachboden, Keller, Garage etc. ist völlig ok, aber bitte nicht in der Natur.


----------



## angel.maus (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Morgen "Männers"

also ich kann da nicht mit reden an meinen Angelstellen sind
keine Ratten .
An der einen habe ich einen netten Nutrie (aber der mag nur Posen mit knicklicht ) und an der anderen hab ich ne kleine Mäusefamilie .

Ach und gegen ne kleine Leihgebür könnt ihr meinen Hund haben 
ist ein prima Rattenfänger .:m

Viel Spaß  angel.maus


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Die Verursacher habe ich oben doch bereits beschrieben.
Aber auch tote Fische (das kommt an jedem Gewässer vor) ziehen die Viecher an.

Aber auch wenn ich meinen Platz sauber halte, dann kommen die Biester trotzdem.
Auch der reine Geruch zieht die Biester an.

@Tosch
an der Anlegestelle in Haste sind alle paar Meter die Löcher zu den Bauten direkt an der Spundwand.

Der Müll der Schiffe steht in Säcken dort auch ewig rum:v

Da wundern sich umliegende Städte und Gemeinden, dass sie ein Rattenproblem haben. 
Eingeschleppt werden sie aber durch die Gewässer, die teilweise direkt durch die Stadt fließen.

Richtig ekelhaft ist es, wenn Du an soeinem Gewässer einen langen Ansitz mit Zelt und Karpfenliege planst und von den nächtlichen Besuchern an Deiner Liege nichts weißt.|evil:


----------



## Tosch75 (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

... nu is ja auch nicht gestern gewesen ... das problem hat sich mitlerweile normalisiert...


----------



## Alex.k (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Mit Rattengift sollte man aufpassen, da meistens viele Hundebesitzer am See spazieren gehen.
Wir haben mehr mit den Kaninchen probleme, aber zum Glück siehst Du diese nachts nicht.

Was Ratten angeht verstehe ich gut dein Problem...


----------



## onkelzfan (21. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Die HW45 von weihrauch is klein, handlich und und sehr wirkungsvoll(Vo=ca.175 m/sec.).
und solang sie eingepackt ist kann dir Niemand was


----------



## Tosch75 (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Nu jetzt mal ernsthaft ... Gift ist nicht prima.. und obwohl es geholfen hat, bin ichmir nicht sicher, ob ich es nochmal legen würde... obwohl ich es nur in der Giftbox hatte wenn ich am Angeln war, kann man ja nie ausschleißen, dass sich andere Tiere daran zu schaffen machen. ( is zwar unwahrscheinlich, aber kann passieren ) .. Aber nen  Gewehr oder ne Pistole ?? Ich glaub nicht, dass das so ok ist. Obwohl ich Berechtigt bin so etwas am Wasser zu FÜHREN  lasse ich sowas zu hause. Es gehört sich einfach nicht. Außerdem sollte man sich darüber im klaren sein, dass es zu einem ein ganz klarer Verstoß gegen das Waffengesetzt ist, und das das Strafgesetzbuch für solche Fälle auch was vorgesehn hat !

 § 292 Jagdwilderei
(1) Wer unter Verletzung fremden Jagdrechts oder Jagdausübungsrechts

  1. dem Wild nachstellt, es fängt, erlegt oder sich oder einem Dritten zueignet oder
  2. eine Sache, die dem Jagdrecht unterliegt, sich oder einem Dritten zueignet, beschädigt oder zerstört,

wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.

Zwar handelt es sich bei Ratten um kein Tier das dem Jagdrecht unterliegt, ( somit ist der Revierpächter auch nicht verantwortlich für dioe Rattenbekämpfung )  aber ihr müsst erstmal klar machen, dass ihr mit der Pistole oder mit dem Gewehr kein Karnickel oder Enten schießen wollt. Auf jeden Fall is die Flinte weg, und die Anzeige flattert ins Haus... Und das ist dann wieder mit viel Lauferei und Zeit verbunden, die man auch besser nutzen kann

Also dem Ärger lieber aus dem Weg gehen, und die Flinte im Schrank lassen .  Was ihr damit im heimischen Garten macht, is  Privatvergnügen...

Dann lieber Ordnung halten, eine Schnappfalle oder eine Zwille zum Anfüttern ... da kann keiner meckern...


----------



## OnTheMove (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Also mit Ratten und Mäusen hatte ich bisher noch kein problem. Dafür eher mit Waschbären, die mir am Edersee meine Nahrungsmittel und Köderfische am ufer nachts geklaut, oder in der Gegend verteilt haben.
Ganz schön dreiste biester!


----------



## Danske Fisk (22. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Ich kann dir nur einen Tipp geben. Nimm dir ein Luftgewehr mit. Ich hab neulich Nachts einen Angler beobachtet der auf alle Ratten, die unmittelbar in seiner Nähe waren, geschossen hat. Wir mussten echt total lachen.:q 
Aber ob das richtig ist#d???
Ich kann nur sagen, er hatte absolut keine Probleme mit Ratten gehabt.#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

So Jungs, bitte mal wieder nen vernünftigen Umgangston untereinander einhalten.
Danke.
Solte das nicht möglich sein, ist der Thread ruckzuck wieder wech....


----------



## heinzrch (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

@Thomas9904: ??? - bin zwar nur stiller Mitleser in diesem thread aber ich kann hier keinen anstössigen Umgangston entdecken #d


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*



heinzrch schrieb:


> @Thomas9904: ??? - bin zwar nur stiller Mitleser in diesem thread aber ich kann hier keinen anstössigen Umgangston entdecken #d


 
Das soll auch so sein, denn der wurde gelöscht 

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## corny31 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Am Angelplatz geht das ja noch, aber mein Onkel hat sich jetzt eine ins Haus geholt!!!!!!

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## börnie (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*



Kenges schrieb:


> Hi, wie haltet ihr beim Nachtangeln die Ratten von eurem Platz fern?
> Sobald es etwas düsterer wird und gerade die beste Aalzeit beginnt tauchen bei mir regelmässig Ratten am Angelplatz auf. Was kann man dagegen tun?




...´nen halben beutel raspel-käse mitnehmen und mit der madenschleuder den platz des nachbaranglers kurz anfüttern. dann hast du an deinem platz ruhe....:q


----------



## Dirk30 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Mal ne Frage !

Wie siehts denn  beim Nachtangeln vom Boot aus, mit einer Entfernung zum Ufer von ca. 30m ? 

Kommt dann evtl. auch die Bisamratte ?


----------



## Taxidermist (25. April 2008)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Was soll den ein Bisam von dir wollen und wie soll die eventuell ins Boot kommen?
Die Tierchen sind reine Vegetarier und vollkommen harmlos,ebenso wie Nutrias die sogar
noch fälschlicherweise mit Bibern verwechselt werden.
Eigentlich finde ich diese Unkenntnis der meisten Angler über die Tiere,welche man eigentlich oft am Wasser antrifft traurig!

Taxidermist


----------



## Dirk30 (25. April 2008)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Danke dir, Taxidermist.
Dann kann ich ja ohne Bedenken meinen 1.Aalansitz vom Boot aus starten.


----------



## magic feeder (26. April 2008)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

wenn die ratten da sind dann sind sie da ..........ich habe noch nicht gehört dass man sie zu 100 prozent vertreiben kann.........es sind und bleiben plagegeister...


----------



## baggersee (29. April 2008)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

Typisch Mensch (Angler).

Wer war denn zuerst am See und wer versucht sich denn im Reich des Anderen breit zu machen oder aufzuhalten?

Jungs & Mädels, das ist Natur pur. Das gehört dazu wie das Wasser der Mond und die Sterne.

Ich sehe während der Nacht ständig Ratten bzw. Nutrias vor mir am Ufer hin und her laufen. Manchmal versuchen sie was fressbares zu klauen. Eine kleine Bewegung oder ein leises Geräuch meinerseits und schon sind sie weg. Die haben doch mehr Angst als die Angler


----------



## HD4ever (29. April 2008)

*AW: Ratten beim Nachtangeln*

neulich hat mein Jack Russel wieder eine ausgegraben und nach nem kleinen Spielchen wollte die irgendwie nicht mehr so richtig laufen |kopfkrat  hat sich aber gewehrt und ich mußte die Wunde verbinden |bigeyes
der macht sich gut nachts am Angelplatz - da ist Ruhe vor den Biestern :m


----------

